# Inconsistent release



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've found that problem is related more to the bow shoulder. If you let it come up, you can feel like you are pulling the wheels off, and still not apply enough back pressure to my execution.

If that's not your problem, we'll need more information.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you. Ill try to work on this?.


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the same issue with mine and my problem is inconsistent push of the bow. It is kind of a hard thing to measure, for me anyway. The Element is a great tool to make your shot Exactly the same every time, but it can be frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm shooting the Stan Element.
If you don't set up the shot properly before you draw it just will not go off.
I have been using it for about a month and by setting my stance, grip and shoulders before drawing and anchoring I can make it go off perfectly. If I Skip a step or do it improperly I can stand there all day and it won't go off.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Been working with it and its getting better.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i sold my element release just was not working well for me,so i then purchased a new carter honey - do ,which is a hinge with a safety,i really like the honey-do.i also starting shooting a hoyt vantage elite plus with spiral x cams now that cam has a good wall .with the honey-do and the hoyt spiral bow my scores have made a improvement for me.good luck


----------

